# 78 yr old rides coaster 90 times in one day



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a whole lot o' ridin'..........

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_odd_r...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcmllcwRzbGsDcGFtYW43OHJpZGVz


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He must have been sore the next day.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a man who knows how to get good use out of a season pass


----------

